# Race to Full OLL



## Clayy9 (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the Race to Full OLL thread! The point of this thread is to learn full OLL.

How does it work? Every three days (as opposed to a week like most Race threads), I will give you 3 OLLs to learn (2 new OLL(s) and 1 that has already been done before, for people don't start immediately). Once you learn them, you must do an Average of 12 (Ao12) using the OLL scrambles I provide. You MAY NOT use any cheat-sheet when doing these Ao12s. You MAY NOT use 2-look OLL!

Why are there different OLL generator algorithms in the Ao12? To prevent confusion from you 'learning' the generator algorithm along with the OLL algorithm. If this isn't a concern for you, you don't have to use the assigned one, just use any one.

I will not provide the OLL algorithms for solving OLL. It is up to you to find and learn an algorithm.

The OLL numbers provided come from the Speedsolving Wiki.

How do you graduate? You must have completed all 57 OLL Ao12s.

Other things may be added here if needed. If you have any questions, please ask.





You will not show up here unless you have completed 5+ rounds, or if you were in the latest competition.​

```
[B]Round One[/B]            // OLL #23 & #55       // [post=615330]Scrambles[/post] // [post=617488]Results[/post]
[B]Round Two[/B]            // OLL #38 & #55       // [post=617489]Scrambles[/post] // [post=619327]Results[/post]
[B]Round Three[/B]          // OLL #06 & #37 & #55 // [post=619332]Scrambles[/post] // [post=621088]Results[/post]
[B]Round Four[/B]           // OLL #23 & #33 & #54 // [post=621089]Scrambles[/post] // [post=622428]Results[/post]
[B]Round Five[/B]           // OLL #06 & #19 & #30 // [post=622429]Scrambles[/post] // [post=623714]Results[/post]
[B]Round Six[/B]            // OLL #15 & #26 & #38 // [post=623715]Scrambles[/post] // [post=625854]Results[/post]
[B]Round Seven[/B]          // OLL #02 & #29 & #37 // [post=625855]Scrambles[/post] // [post=633228]Results[/post]
[B]Round Eight[/B]          // OLL #07 & #53 & #54 // [post=633229]Scrambles[/post] // [post=637375]Results[/post]
[B]Round Nine[/B] (current) // OLL #08 & #29 & #41 // [post=637376]Scrambles[/post]
```

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ROUND 1*
Ended!

Since there are no previous OLLs, both of these are new.

OLL 55 

Ao12 scrambles
1) U2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 B L B' D U F2 R U' R'
2) F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B' L B' D U F2 R U' R'
3) U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 R F2 U2 L F2 R' F' R F' L2 U L U' L'
4) L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 F L F' D2 U' B2 R' U' R'
5) U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F' L' F U2 L2 U' L' U L
6) F' U2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 R B U' R U R' U' R2
7) L2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 R' U2 F' L2 U' L' U L F U' L
8) B2 L2 D' L2 D2 M2 U' M2 U F2 U' L2 U F' L F' D2 U' B2 R' U' R'
9) U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' U R B U' B' R F2 R2
10) U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F' L' F U2 L2 U' L' U L
11) B2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D F' L' F D' U' B2 R' U R
12) R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F L F' D2 U' B2 R' U' R'

OLL 23

Ao12 scrambles
1) R2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R' D' L2 D R' U' R2
2) B2 L2 D B2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R D' L2 D R' U' R2
3) R' F2 D2 R' D2 R D2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 B2 U B2 U' R2
4) R' F2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U' R2
5) L D2 R' U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D R2 F2
6) U2 L' B2 R B2 L2 F2 R F2 R' D' U' R U R' D L'
7) U2 L2 B L2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F
8) R2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 F
9) F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U R D R2 U R2 D' R
10) B2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D R2 U R2 U R D' L2 D R' U' R2
11) D' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U B2 U' F' U B2 U' F U R2
12) U2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R U' L2 U L2 U' L2

---------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 27, 2011)

Timed just the OLL.

OLL 55: (r U2 R') (R' F R F') U2 (r' F R F')
Average: 1.90
2.00, 1.94, 1.80, 1.90, 1.84, 1.82, 1.98, 2.05, 2.02, 1.84, 1.80, 1.88

OLL 23: (R U2 R' U' R U' R') U' (R U R' U R U2 R')
Average: 1.65
1.75, 1.77, 2.15, 1.61, 2.04, 1.64, 1.50, 1.36, 1.56, 1.73, 1.38, 1.55


----------



## aaronb (Jul 27, 2011)

I will join once I finish full PLL's , but I have one question. When you time the average of 12's do you stop the timer after finishing the OLL or PLL?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 27, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I will join once I finish full PLL's , but I have one question. When you time the average of 12's do you stop the timer after finishing the OLL or PLL?


 
Just the OLL.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 27, 2011)

Already know full oll but im bored so why not.

OLL 55 
2.21 
Individual Times: 2.37, 2.22, 2.26, 2.15, 2.12, (2.00), 2.04, 2.05, 2.39, 2.14, (2.44), 2.33

alg i use (R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F') 

OLL 23
2.37 
Individual Times: 2.35, 2.28, 2.43, 2.80, 2.18, 2.22, 2.32, 2.30, (2.89), 2.65, 2.16, (2.13)


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 27, 2011)

I do not understand the scramble, have I to solve the cube the or only do the OLL? Will the cube be solved when I have done the OLL?


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 27, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> I do not understand the scramble, have I to solve the cube the or only do the OLL? Will the cube be solved when I have done the OLL?


 
just use one scramble you don't need all 12, they all give the same oll and time just the oll


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 27, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> I do not understand the scramble, have I to solve the cube the or only do the OLL? Will the cube be solved when I have done the OLL?


 
Just solve the OLL. Because there are so many different algorithms for each OLL case, your cube may or may not be solved. Mine never was.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2011)

OLL 55 : Ao12 = 3.32
3.95, 4.26, 3.59, 3.18, (5.65), 2.96, 2.69, (2.66), 3.37, 3.02, 3.07, 3.15

OLL 23 : Ao12 = 3.62
3.14, 4.05, 4.66, 3.98, 2.78, 3.62, 3.41, 2.92, 3.59, 4.06, 3.30, 4.14

PLEASE continue doing this, I really want to learn my OLLs and this seems like the best way for me to do it!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

This thread must be a joke. Has to be...


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 27, 2011)

I might start in a few weeks time when I have finished full pll, only 7 left


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a pretty fultile endeavour here. If you wanna learn full OLL just take a sheet of them, printed out and stick it wherever you cube mostly. Learn them as you go along just so you remember them and tick them off as you do. The speed and confidence will grow better from running into them in real time solves, not just rattling them out (although some muscle burn is advised).


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

And of course I just finished learning full OLL about 5 days ago.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm gonna skip this one since I have a competition on the 30th, and I don't want to mess up anything, if you know what I mean ;D


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 28, 2011)

Well Clayy, I think you should keep doing this


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

JyH said:


> Maybe if you stopped making threads, you'd know full OLL.



This isn't just for me... and it's not like most of my threads are useless (some are, but not most).



MalusDB said:


> This is a pretty fultile endeavour here. If you wanna learn full OLL just take a sheet of them, printed out and stick it wherever you cube mostly. Learn them as you go along just so you remember them and tick them off as you do. The speed and confidence will grow better from running into them in real time solves, not just rattling them out (although some muscle burn is advised).



Not everyone has the motivation to just do so. This is just to help people learn the algs, not as a if-you-do-this-then-you-don't-need-to-practice thread.



Jaycee said:


> Well Clayy, I think you should keep doing this


 
Thank you; I will (assuming at least one person is participating).


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 28, 2011)

The whole "race" thing isn't a good idea imo, but getting people together to learn full OLL is great!


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> The whole "race" thing isn't a good idea imo, but getting people together to learn full OLL is great!


 
I can understand that. There's not really much of a race going on, though. The Ao12s are really only there to prove that you can do the OLL without a cheat-sheet of any kind (aka it's been memorized).


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 28, 2011)

Ya but we can have a race in TPS!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Ya but we can have a race in TPS!


 
Don't make me get out my Rubik's brand and beat you at TPS with it.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 28, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Don't make me get out my Rubik's brand and beat you at TPS with it.


 
If we're going for tps, I got 6.32tps and 9.09tps for these two. And I just learned OLL 55. I think that's pretty good.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 28, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> If we're going for tps, I got 6.32tps and 9.09tps for these two. And I just learned OLL 55. I think that's pretty good.


 
Whats your TPS PB.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 28, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Whats your TPS PB.


 
For me, 18 or 19 TPS. Forget which. 

Sexy *6.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 28, 2011)

55: Ao12 = 3.17 (4.73 TPS)
3.31, 2.98, (5.64), 2.78, 2.92, 4.18, 3.09, 2.79, 3.42, 3.16, (2.54), 3.07
L F' L' U' L F' L' U L F L' U' M' U M

23: Ao12 = 2.10 (4.28 TPS)
2.40, 2.39, 2.14, (2.92), 2.03, 2.44, 2.28, 2.00, 2.60, 1.99, 2.30, (1.86)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R

So inconsistent. Faster than 2look at least (by like half a second).


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 28, 2011)

23:

Alg: [R U2 R' U' R U' R'][L' U2 L U L' U L] = 14

Times: 1.77, 2.22, 1.86, (2.40), 1.97, 1.41, 2.11, 1.88, 1.72, 1.72, 1.46, (1.33) = 1.812

TPS: 14/1.812 = 7.73


55:

Alg: [F R U R' U' F'][R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R] = 15

Times: 2.53, 2.06, 2.33, (3.30), 2.77, 2.34, 2.22, 2.19, (1.88), 2.08, 2.93, 2.46 = 2.391

TPS: 15/2.391 = 6.27


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 28, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 23:
> 
> Alg: [R U2 R' U' R U' R'][L' U2 L U L' U L] = 14
> 
> ...


 
wy use 2 look for oll 55?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> wy use 2 look for oll 55?


 
That's a very good point. I should have added: you're not supposed to use 2-look OLL!


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 28, 2011)

Strange, I don't see my name in the first post for 23 and 55 completed


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Strange, I don't see my name in the first post for 23 and 55 completed


 
Sorry, I need to update it again.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 28, 2011)

No prob  Also, where are you generating the algorithms?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> No prob  Also, where are you generating the algorithms?


 
Cube Explorer. In future rounds, I'll have the scrambles the same length, unlike the current round.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> wy use 2 look for oll 55?


 


Clayy9 said:


> That's a very good point. I should have added: you're not supposed to use 2-look OLL!


 
who said its 2 look?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> who said its 2 look?


 


ben1996123 said:


> 55:
> 
> Alg: [F R U R' U' F'][R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R]



He did.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

i dont see it


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i dont see it


 
I even quoted it for you. Look 1: F R U R' U' F' | Look 2: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i dont see it


 
how is it not 2look?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I even quoted it for you. Look 1: F R U R' U' F' | Look 2: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R


set up the oll, have the bar horizontal, close your eyes, do F R U R' U' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R.
How many times did you look?


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i dont see it


 


ben1996123 said:


> 55:
> 
> Alg: [F R U R' U' F'][R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R] = 15
> 
> ...



The solution above is not a part of the Wiki:


OLL 55


Name: 
Used in: OLL
Optimal moves: 11 HTM
R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'	
R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 y l' U' l 
r U2 R2 F R F' U2 r' F R F' 
y R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R U M' U' M 
L F' L' U' L F' L' U L F L' U' M' U M 
(L F' L' U' L F' L' U L F L' U' L)(R' F R) L' 
R d' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 d R' 
y r U2 R' U' R2 r' U R' U' r U' r'


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> set up the oll, have the bar horizontal, close your eyes, do F R U R' U' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R.
> How many times did you look?


 
"look(s)", in cubing terminology, means steps. There are two steps that he did. One was to orient the edges of the LL, and the second step was orienting the corners of the LL. Hence, two-look.



Schmidt said:


> The solution above is not a part of the Wiki


 
So? If you inverse my scramble algorithms, they still solve the OLL in 1 look, but they aren't part of the Wiki.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> "look(s)", in cubing terminology, means steps. There are two steps that he did. One was to orient the edges of the LL, and the second step was orienting the corners of the LL. Hence, two-look.


A) I disagree
B) Then why do you have no objection to the other alg he used?



Schmidt said:


> The solution above is not a part of the Wiki:


 
Go on...
And it is...


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> Go on...
> And it is...



Unacceptable??


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Unacceptable??


 
what is?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> A) I disagree
> B) Then why do you have no objection to the other alg he used?


 
A) That's nice. A quick look at the wiki (pages "Last Layer" "2LLL" and "4LLL") proves I'm correct.
B) As far as I know, it's a 1-look OLL.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 28, 2011)

Uhh a few of the algs I use for OLL involve a combination of sunes and Fsexy, they are definitely 1-look though. Clayy you are wrong.
and the whole thing about looks being number of steps is just silly, a look is a look, if you can do the alg in 1 look then it's one look, whether or not you can break the alg down into multiple "steps."


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

so your saying bld has more than 1 look?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> and the whole thing about looks being number of steps is just silly


 
I took those statements from the Wiki. If what's stated in the Wiki is wrong, then I'll admit I'm wrong. Now, onto the alg he used. First, it was F R U R' U' F', obviously used to orient edges. The second part (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) was the alg that is used for a known 2-look OLL (OLL 22).



vcuber13 said:


> so your saying bld has more than 1 look?


 
Where did I say that? I wasn't talking about BLD, I was talking about OLL.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

you essentially said that look and step is interchangeable, he is doing 2 steps (eo co) therefore 2 looks, why doesnt this statement apply to all of cubing?
also there was a thread about putting 2 olls together for other cases, but i cant find it, maybe someone else can.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you essentially said that look and step is interchangeable, he is doing 2 steps (eo co) therefore 2 looks, why doesnt this statement apply to all of cubing?


Why does it have to? I was talking about OLLs in specific, and the wiki pages for LL are where I got my information.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I took those statements from the Wiki. If what's stated in the Wiki is wrong, then I'll admit I'm wrong. Now, onto the alg he used. First, it was F R U R' U' F', obviously used to orient edges. The second part (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R) was the alg that is used for a known 2-look OLL (OLL 22).



Right, i'm not saying that those two algs aren't common 2-look Algs, but if he has that entire alg memorized to solve that particular OLL in one look, then it's an OLL. 
Albeit a bad one.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

Since I said this earlier in the thread:



uberCuber said:


> Don't make me get out my Rubik's brand and beat you at TPS with it.


 
I did get out my Rubik's brand to see what I could do, and got 6.88 TPS on the first one and 7.81 TPS on the second one.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

would you consider steps=looks for 4x4 pll and i mean _real_ pll


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> would you consider steps=looks for 4x4 pll and i mean _real_ pll


 
Define "real pll".


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 29, 2011)

Clay, you are wrong. Go down a quart of icecream and pass out for a few hours. You should come to your senses after that.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 29, 2011)

i can't wait for the t-olls 
round 1
oll 55
average: 3.05
times: 5.05, 3.32, 3.26, 2.73, 3.25, 2.96, 3.35, 2.75, 2.63, 2.43, 3.13, 3.12 
oll 23
average: 2.58
times: 2.42, 2.24, 2.80, 2.42, 2.89, 1.98, 3.04, 2.40, 2.74, 3.17, 2.61, 2.29


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 29, 2011)

if he uses 1 look then its 1 look! 

and my tps is 11.58 on sune


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> and my tps is 11.58 on sune


 
cool story bro


----------



## Forte (Jul 29, 2011)

I win


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 29, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Define "real pll".


 
same as pll on 3x3, but not in the context which is assumed


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 29, 2011)

just adding my 2 cents worth

Yes the kid used 2 look OLL i use the same alg currently and i can do it in "1 look" but its still considered a 2 look OLL. The point of this was to learn new algs that solve it without using a already exisiting OLL. What i usually do is take the fruf and do it till i get a OLL i know but i know the combinations so its 1 look but multiple steps. I think this thread is a great idea i will do it when i have time!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> just adding my 2 cents worth
> 
> Yes the kid used 2 look OLL i use the same alg currently and i can do it in "1 look" but its still considered a 2 look OLL. The point of this was to learn new algs that solve it *without using a already exisiting OLL.* What i usually do is take the fruf and do it till i get a OLL i know but i know the combinations so its 1 look but multiple steps. I think this thread is a great idea i will do it when i have time!



so everyone needs to make up their own alg?


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 29, 2011)

lol @ trolls


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 29, 2011)

UMM All he is doing is moving out the f2l pair and trying to intuitively do Winter Variation inverses lol xD


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> UMM All he is doing is moving out the f2l pair and trying to intuitively do Winter Variation inverses lol xD


 
You make no sense.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 29, 2011)

OLL 23: R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
Average: 1.61
1.36, 1.88, 1.63, 1.41, 1.41, 1.83, 1.78, 1.90, (1.28), 1.36, (1.94), 1.50

OLL 55: [TO DO]

oh, by the way, vcuber13, yuu right..


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 29, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> That's a very good point. I should have added: you're not supposed to use 2-look OLL!



too late.

edit: also, I didnt check that that was the correct 2nd look, if I do 2 look then I know what the 2nd look alg will be for most olls.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Whats your TPS PB.


 
Like, 16. When I T-perm'd in 0.87. The most fun I've had tps-bombing is when I 1.4'd my ridiculous Na-perm.
Well, it's not "mine". It's just the one I use.

*ALSO*, about the one-look vs. two-look argument, it's a 2-look solution in a single recognition step. One look, solved as if it were two. Like Lucas's Compound OLL, in a sense.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 29, 2011)

^ Yay for this guy making sense!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 29, 2011)

OLL 55

Average: *2.27*

2.69 2.19 2.30 2.00 2.03 2.09 2.13 2.33 (3.47) 2.80 2.09 (1.94)

For learning this alg 5 minutes ago this is pretty good 

Alg used: r U2 R' U' M (R U R' U') r U' r' 

TPS: 5.28

OLL 23

Average: *1.82*

1.84 1.66 1.75 1.88 1.75 (1.96) 1.91 (1.56) 1.94 1.86 1.81 1.77

Already knew this one but still never timed it! no sup 2's!

Alg used: R U R' U' (R U' R' U2)(R U' R' U2) R U R'

TPS: 8.24

Though i already know 30+ OLLs this will be nice to expand my algs!


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2011)

I got thinking about this concept of OLL algs that are 2-look solutions but are still (or can still be) fast.

Here's a list of the OLL algs I use that are 2-look solutions:

OLL 2: F (R U R' U') S (R U R' U') f'
OLL 3: f' (L' U' L U) y (l F) (R U R' U') F'
OLL 4: f (R U R' U') f' U F (R U R' U') F'
OLL 13: F (R U R' U') (l U R' D') (R U' l')
OLL 14: F' (L' U' L U) (r' U' L) D (L' U r)

Not a huge bunch, but these are definitely based on the OCLL algs and FRUR'U'F'.
Note: I excluded things such as (f R U R' U' f') because they were just copies of the original alg. =P

Anyone else got these kinds of OLL algs?


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 29, 2011)

^ I don't really feel like they are 2 Look. I just thing its a normal OLL algorithm that allows you to visually see the process of orientating the edges and then the corners.

Like how the Y Perm has a T OLL in it. That OLL has an EO alg in it.

The Looks mean the number of recognition attempts required. If you can do the whole OLL algorithm blindfold then its not 2 look.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2011)

Just because it takes you one look doesn't mean it isn't a 2-look solution also. Someone who didn't know OLL 13 can apply (F R U R' U' F') to orient edges and (x' D R U R' D' R U' R' x) to solve OCLL.
The difference between my examples and yours (the Y-perm) are that as yours is just a combination of two random algorithms, mine are two _specific_ algorithms from a particular set, which, in this case, is 2-look OLL. Our examples are similar in that they are comprised of two algorithms in succession, but mine deal specifically with solving a particular case in a step using two algorithms that solve other particular cases in the same step.

Hope this gets across okay. It's tough to put in words, but you don't get what I'm trying to say otherwise.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 29, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Anyone else got these kinds of OLL algs?



For the "Awkwards" I use "Sune" + little "T" when there is headlights ( mirroring it to the left hand for the ..well.. mirror case) and little "T" + big "T" for the other (both left and right hand)


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 29, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Just because it takes you one look doesn't mean it isn't a 2-look solution also. Someone who didn't know OLL 13 can apply (F R U R' U' F') to orient edges and (x' D R U R' D' R U' R' x) to solve OCLL.
> The difference between my examples and yours (the Y-perm) are that as yours is just a combination of two random algorithms, mine are two _specific_ algorithms from a particular set, which, in this case, is 2-look OLL. Our examples are similar in that they are comprised of two algorithms in succession, but mine deal specifically with solving a particular case in a step using two algorithms that solve other particular cases in the same step.
> 
> Hope this gets across okay. It's tough to put in words, but you don't get what I'm trying to say otherwise.



Umm... this is basically 2 look OLL. Except you are doing both recognition stages at the first step. But if you got that case a lot of times it would eventually feel like a 1Look OLL.

Nice idea.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 29, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Umm... this is basically 2 look OLL. Except you are doing both recognition stages at the first step. But if you got that case a lot of times it would eventually feel like a 1Look OLL.
> 
> Nice idea.


 
Well, it really is 1-look because if you know that the OLL is solved by those 2 algs in sucession, you only need to do 1 recog step, just execute 2 algs in a row instead of 1.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 29, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Well, it really is 1-look because if you know that the OLL is solved by those 2 algs in sucession, you only need to do 1 recog step, just execute 2 algs in a row instead of 1.


 


Jorghi said:


> ^ I don't really feel like they are 2 Look. I just thing its a normal OLL algorithm that allows you to visually see the process of orientating the edges and then the corners.
> 
> Like how the Y Perm has a T OLL in it. That OLL has an EO alg in it.
> 
> *The Looks mean the number of recognition attempts required.* If you can do the whole OLL algorithm blindfold then its not 2 look.



You should be arguing with the other guy lol.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 31, 2011)

​


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 31, 2011)

*ROUND 2*
Ended!

OLL 55
[Remember, 1 new OLL and 1 previous OLL for new participants; if you've already completed it, you don't have to do it again.]

Ao12 scrambles
1) U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F' L' F U2 L2 U' L' U L
2) R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F L F' D2 U' B2 R' U' R'
3) U' R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L' D' B D' B' R' D L D' R'
4) F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U' B L' B' U L B' R'
5) F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B L B' D U F2 R U' R'
6) R U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R F' U2 R2 U R U' R'
7) D' R2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B' R' B U2 R2 U' R' U R
8) D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 F L F' D2 U' B2 R' U' R'
9) U2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' D R F D' F' R B2 F2 L2
10) U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 U F R F' U2 R2 U R U' R'
11) F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U R2 U2 F R F' U2 R2 U R U' R'
12) D2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B R U2 R2 U2 B U R U' R'

OLL 38

Ao12 scrambles
1) U L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 U B L B' L2 F' L' F'
2) L2 U B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B L B' L2 F' L' F'
3) L2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' B' L B' L2 F' L' F'
4) F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 U B' L B' L2 F' L' F'
5) D' B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U B' L' U L U' L B'
6) F2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 L' U B' U B U' L F2
7) R2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B' L B2 L' B L2 F2
8) R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' L B2 L' B L2 F2
9) D' F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B' L B' L2 F' L' F'
10) U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U R2 B' L B' L2 F' L' F'
11) U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B' L B2 L' B L2 F2
12) D' L2 D F2 D' B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' L B2 L' B L2 F2​


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 31, 2011)

why do you need scrambles? why not just say do this oll 12 times?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 31, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> why do you need scrambles? why not just say do this oll 12 times?


 
You don't have to use the scrambles. Some people may use them, most probably won't.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 31, 2011)

OLL 38

2.72, 2.96, 1.93, 1.97, 2.85, 2.28, 2.08, 2.39, 1.32, 2.05, 1.92, 1.58 (so inconsisent)

AVERAGE : 2.17

EDIT : Already knew this OLL  I'm gunna learn all the I's (like OLL 55) tonight


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 31, 2011)

OLL 55


Average: *1.70*

(2.96) 1.58 1.65 1.55 1.47 2.16 1.50 1.56 2.36 (1.30) 1.78 1.36

Alg used: r U2 R' U' M (R U R' U') r U' r' 

TPS: 7.06

I knew i got a lot better with it so i decided to do another average much better lol. 

OLL 38

Average: *1.14*

1.13 1.38 1.09 1.40 1.31 1.00 1.00 1.09 (1.41) 1.09 0.93 (0.93)

Alg Used: R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'

TPS: 10.53

I know that one but hell i didnt know i was that good at it. usually isnt that fast in a solve though.


----------



## Erzz (Aug 1, 2011)

OLL 38 Ao12 = 2.06 (5.83 TPS)
2.07, (2.90), 2.08, 2.09, 1.86, 1.98, 1.84, 2.30, 1.92, 2.03, (1.80), 2.40
(y2) R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'

I use the scrambles


----------



## RaresB (Aug 1, 2011)

oll 38 2.05, 1.18, 1.67, 1.44, 1.39, 1.34, 1.16, 1.26, 2.02, 1.27, 1.53, 1.28 = 1.44 

oll 55


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 1, 2011)

round 2 
oll 38
average: 1.95
times: 2.65, 2.20, 2.68, 1.62, 2.06, 1.89, 1.94, 1.67, 1.67, 1.70, 1.73, 2.00


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 1, 2011)

Oll 38

Average: 1.70 
Individual Times: 1.72, 1.67, 1.64, 1.69, 1.90, 1.59, (1.55), 1.76, 1.63, 1.74, (1.91), 1.68

R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
7 TPS

i dont understand why my tps sucks for pretty much everything


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2011)

OLL 38
(R U R' U) (R U R' U') (R' F R F')
Average: 1.40
tps: Eight and four-sevenths.
times: 1.44, 1.58, 1.32, 1.40, 1.30, 1.29, 1.45, 1.58, 1.36, 1.26, 1.46, 1.40


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 3, 2011)

*ROUND 3*
Ended!

OLL 55
[Remember, 2 new OLLs and 1 previous OLL for new participants; if you've already completed it, you don't have to do it again.]

Ao12 scrambles
1) U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F' L' F U2 L2 U' L' U L
2) R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F L F' D2 U' B2 R' U' R'
3) U' R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L' D' B D' B' R' D L D' R'
4) F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U' B L' B' U L B' R'
5) F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B L B' D U F2 R U' R'
6) R U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R F' U2 R2 U R U' R'
7) D' R2 D B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B' R' B U2 R2 U' R' U R
8) D' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 F L F' D2 U' B2 R' U' R'
9) U2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' F2 R' D R F D' F' R B2 F2 L2
10) U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 D F2 R2 U F R F' U2 R2 U R U' R'
11) F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U R2 U2 F R F' U2 R2 U R U' R'
12) D2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B R U2 R2 U2 B U R U' R'

OLL 6

Ao12 scrambles
1) U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F L' F R U2 L'
2) L2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' B L' B L B2 R'
3) R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D' R F L' F R U2 L'
4) U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U R' F L' F R U2 L'
5) D2 L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 B R B' L B' L R' D2
6) L2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L' B' L B' R2 F' U2 F
7) R2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B L' B' L2 F L' D2 U
8) L U2 L' B' R' U' R B' R B2 R' U2 R' U2 R
9) R U2 R' F' L2 F U2 F' U2 F' L' F L' F U
10) L2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 L B' L U2 F' L B2 L2 F
11) U2 B' F2 D2 F' D2 L D2 L' F2 R B F2 R2 F'
12) F2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 U' B' R D R D' R2 B

OLL 37

Ao12 scrambles
1) U2 F R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' B U B' U' R' F'
2) U2 F2 L R2 D L D' L' D' F L' F' R2 F2 U2
3) D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' D F' D' F D2 R' B R' D2
4) R2 F R2 B' D2 B L2 R' F' R' U2 R2 F L2 F'
5) U2 L' R' D2 L U F' U' F U2 L' D2 L U R
6) R U2 R U2 R2 U' F D B R2 B2 R' B D' F'
7) U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 R' U F' U' F U' R
8) U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' B' R' B2 L' B L B2
9) B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B' L' B' L2 F' L F L2 U
10) R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F D R F' U' R
11) U' B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L' D' B' L U B'
12) L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 R' B' R2 B R​


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 3, 2011)

those are easy olls


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice, I'll definitely do these tomorrow morning!

@ Vcuber13, maybe he's trying to get easy ones out first? Also, the ones hes chooses can affect what the participants here choose to learn on their own. For example, after week one, learning OLL 55 motivated me to learn the remaining 3 "I" shape OLLs. After this I will probably learn the other "Fish" OLLs, even though I knew them all before but somehow forgot them. For the record, I know OLLs 38 and 37


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 3, 2011)

you might want to change the oll 6 picture, Clayy9
round 3
oll 6
average: 1.49
times:1.70, 1.59, 1.33, 1.34, 1.20, 1.59, 1.70, 1.78, 1.37, 1.36, 1.44, 1.44 
oll 37 
average:1.49
times:1.44, 1.44, 1.28, 1.31, 1.33, 1.90, 1.28, 1.59, 1.44, 1.67, 1.78, 1.62


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> maybe he's trying to get easy ones out first?



Actually, I'm using Random.org to choose OLLs, so it's not actually my choice.



aminayuko said:


> you might want to change the oll 6 picture, Clayy9


 
Fixed. Neither Cube Explorer nor Visual Cube likes lowercase letters...


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 3, 2011)

Oll 6 (one of my favourites)

Average: 1.39 
Individual Times: 1.47, (1.64), 1.44, 1.44, 1.45, 1.38, (1.29), 1.30, 1.39, 1.39, 1.36, 1.30

oll 37 (another favourite but not so fast)
Average: 1.76
Individual Times: 1.81, 1.65, 1.64, 1.87, 1.71, 1.79, 1.72, 1.87, (1.89), 1.72, (1.64), 1.82


----------



## Erzz (Aug 3, 2011)

OLL 6 Ao12 = 1.54 (4.55 TPS)
1.46, 1.80, 1.82, 1.44, 1.56, 1.37, (1.98), (1.32), 1.50, 1.66, 1.34, 1.49
l U2 L' U' L U' l'
That one was really easy to learn, just took 2 executions.

OLL 37 Ao12 = 1.16 (7.76 TPS)
1.15, 1.16, 1.14, 1.06, 1.67, 1.02, 1.09, 1.12, 1.25, 1.15, 1.09, 1.35
F' L' U L U L' U' L F (learned from T-perm and Y-perm on my own)


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 3, 2011)

OLL 6 (r U2 R' U' R U' r')
Average: 0.7
times: 0.70, 0.70, 0.66, 0.79, 0.75, 0.72, (0.85), (0.56), 0.63, 0.73, 0.64, 0.69






OLL 37 (F R U' R' U' R U R' F')
Average: 0.65
times: 0.61, 0.59, 0.55, 0.69, 0.66, 0.65, 0.73, (0.80), 0.70, 0.67, 0.60, (0.54)


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

OLL 37 : 1.53 Average
1.23, 1.70, 1.67, 1.40, 1.33, 1.88, 1.32, 2.14, 1.81, 1.34, 1.36, 1.46

OLL 6 : 1.65 Average
1.61, 1.32, 1.69, 1.97, 1.77, 1.31, 1.99, 1.66, 1.78, 1.70, 1.47, 1.50


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 3, 2011)

OLL 6

Average: *0.93*
0.97 (1.31) 1.22 1.02 1.09 (0.75) 0.96 0.90 0.78 0.81 0.77 0.81

Alg used: (r U2 R' U' R U' r')

TPS: 7.53

OLL 37

Average: *0.67*

0.61 0.65 (0.52) 0.61 (1.33) 0.93 0.58 0.77 0.69 0.55 0.59 0.69

Alg used: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F')

TPS: 13.43

Comment: I knew both of these but i only just learned OLL 6 a few weeks ago when i was hanging with Tristan


----------



## choza244 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Clayy the algs for the OLL 38 ar for other OLL, or the picture is wrong.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 4, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Hey Clayy the algs for the OLL 38 ar for other OLL, or the picture is wrong.


 
Thanks. I thought I had corrected that already.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol not trying to stress you out, because I know there's a possibility you haven't fixed it yet, but the pic for OLL 38 looks like OLL 55 to me  I believe it should be one of the W/M shapes.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Lol not trying to stress you out, because I know there's a possibility you haven't fixed it yet, but the pic for OLL 38 looks like OLL 55 to me  I believe it should be one of the W/M shapes.


 
Fixed.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 4, 2011)

OLL 6

Alg used: (r U2 R' U' R U' r')
avg12: 1.10

OLL 37

avg12: 1.15
Alg used: F R U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't understand what's so difficult about sub-1ing OLL 6.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 5, 2011)

Some people just turn slow. I for one use a Rubik's brand and it locks a lot :/ I'm proud of my times though (see sig) but hopefully I'll get a ZhanChi and that'll improve my times slightly >__>


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I don't understand what's so difficult about sub-1ing OLL 6.


 
I know right!!! its like not being able to sub 1 a Sune its just crazy! but whatever.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 6, 2011)

*ROUND 4*
Ended!

OLL 23
[Remember, 2 new OLLs and 1 previous OLL for new participants; if you've already completed it, you don't have to do it again.]

Ao12 scrambles
1) B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 B R' B L' B' R' B L U2
2) F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' U' B' U F' U' B
3) F2 L2 R2 B D2 B' R2 F' R' F L' F L' F R
4) U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 F2 D' F' D R2 F' U' B
5) U' R2 U' F2 D' F2 U F' D F R2 U2 F U' F'
6) F2 L2 R2 B D2 B' U' F L2 F' U L2 R2 F2 U'
7) B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U B
8) L' B2 L B2 R' U2 L D' L' U L D U' L' R
9) L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F' L2 U' F' U B2 U2 B F
10) B D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 D F2 D' B' U L2
11) F' L2 B' L2 F L2 R B R' B' L2 U2 L' B2 L
12) F2 D' B2 D F2 U L' B2 U2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 L'

OLL 33
[Random.org is being nice to you.]

Ao12 scrambles
1) L' R' U2 R B' U2 B U R' U' R2 U' L U R'
2) L U2 F' D F D2 B L2 B D' B2 D2 U2 L' U'
3) R2 B2 D' L F L2 F' D' L B D2 B R' U R'
4) R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U' L F L2 F' L U F2 R2
5) F2 D B2 D B2 D2 F2 U' F R' U R2 U' R F'
6) F2 D2 B2 R' B R2 B' R' D B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2
7) D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 F' U L' U2 L U' F
8) U2 B2 D2 F2 D' L' B' L' B2 D2 F2 D R B R
9) B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U B U' L U2 L' U B'
10) B' U2 B' R B R2 B' U F' U' B U2 F R B
11) L2 R2 B' D2 B D2 R D F' D L' R F' U L'
12) B L2 B R2 B' L B' L U L U' L' B2 R2 B2

OLL 54

Ao12 scrambles
1) L B2 L' U2 L B2 F2 U R' D2 R U' F L' F
2) U2 B F' L2 F U' F' L' F U' F' L F U B'
3) F' U2 F2 R2 D R D' R' D R D' R F2 U2 F
4) U2 L F2 U L' F2 L F D2 F' U' F D2 L' F
5) B U L U' L D L D2 B D B U' B U L
6) R2 D2 F' D2 L' B' L B D2 L D2 R2 U2 B' U'
7) F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 F2 R F' R2 F'
8) F' R2 U2 F2 R' F R F R' F R U2 R2 F U'
9) L' D2 R B2 U2 B R' D2 U2 B' U2 B L U2 F2
10) B' U2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R B L' R' U2 L U
11) U2 L' U2 L2 F' L' F L2 D' L U2 L' D L2 U'
12) B2 L R2 B2 L F2 D2 L D2 B D2 B' R2 F2 L​


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 6, 2011)

OLL 33 : Average = 1.22
1.39, 1.18, 1.27, 1.20, 1.12, 1.22, 1.18, 1.16, 1.15, 1.16, 1.45, 1.30

I don't really have time do (or learn for that matter) OLL 54, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's the repeat for next time.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 6, 2011)

OLL 33

Average: *0.73*

0.86 0.86 0.59 0.61 0.65 0.83 0.65 (1.13) 0.81 0.78 0.61 (0.58)

Alg used: R U R' U' R' F R F'

TPS: 10.96

OLL 54

Average: *1.45*

1.40 1.41 1.31 1.41 1.22 1.75 1.36 1.63 (1.78) 1.30 1.69 (1.22)

Alg used: r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'

TPS: 7.58

Comment: Well i knew the first one.... and the second is only a variation of one of my L algs so it was simple to learn just now! The real test is getting them in a solve and actually doing the case!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 6, 2011)

Yay for learning algsets outside of my main method!

OLL 23
Alg: R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.49
1. 1.41 
2. (1.27) 
3. 1.64 
4. 1.67 
5. 1.58 
6. 1.30 
7. 1.31 
8. 1.40 
9. 1.49 
10. 1.68 
11. 1.48 
12. (1.86)



OLL 33
Alg: SexySledge
Ugh, should have been at least sub-0.9. At least.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 0.91
1. 1.03 
2. 0.73 
3. 0.91 
4. 1.28 
5. 0.97 
6. 0.65 
7. 0.67 
8. (0.60) 
9. 1.34 
10. 0.65 
11. 0.88 
12. (1.36)



OLL 54
Alg: r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'


Spoiler



Average of 12: 1.49
1. 1.41 
2. 2.00 
3. 1.46 
4. (2.26) 
5. 1.78 
6. 1.33 
7. 1.63 
8. 1.45 
9. 1.23 
10. 1.29 
11. (1.19) 
12. 1.32


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2011)

OLL 23: Ao12: *1.63*

OLL 33: Ao12: *0.66*

OLL 54: Ao12: *1.53*


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 6, 2011)

*oll 33*
Average: 0.99
Individual Times: 0.98, 1.01, 1.04, 1.05, (0.94), 0.99, (1.07), 1.00, 0.96, 0.97, 0.95, 0.97

*oll 54*
Average: 2.98 
Individual Times: 3.03, (2.74), 3.01, 3.08, 2.91, 3.18, 2.75, 3.00, 2.78, 2.81, (3.21), 3.2

after looking at everyone elses times i can say i suck at pretty much every oll

i use 2 look for the L shapes (i do know them i just don't use them in solves) as the recognition is horrible and 2 look is probably quicker


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 6, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> *OLL 33:* Ao12: *1.53*



Dont you mean 54??



chrissyD said:


> i use 2 look for the L shapes (i do know them i just don't use them in solves) as the recognition is horrible and 2 look is probably quicker



Look at the alg i use. Its easy! r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' or y' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' the second is easier! try it its so simple you will learn to recognize L cases so much better!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 8, 2011)

OLL 23:
avg12: 1.62

OLL 33:
avg12: 0.92 

OLL 54:
avg12: 1.60


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 8, 2011)

OLL 23

Avg12 - 1.32 - y2 R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R 

1.43, 1.28, 1.20, (1.13), 1.18, 1.89, (2.40), 1.29, 1.32, 1.23, 1.22, 1.15

13 / 1.32 = 9.84848485 Avg TPS

OLL 33

Avg12 - .66 - R U R' U' R' F R F'

0.66, 0.61, 0.61, 0.60, 0.62, 0.80, 0.62, 0.66, 0.97, 0.61, 0.66, 0.79

8 / .66 = 12.1212121 Avg TPS

OLL 54


Avg12 - 1.01 - r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r'

1.06, 0.92, 0.88, 1.02, 1.02, 0.98, 1.04, 1.41, 1.03, 0.86, 1.02, 1.11

11 / 1.01 = 10.8910891 Avg TPS


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 8, 2011)

OLL 33 
average: 0.99
times:1.30, 0.98, 0.94, 0.96, 0.87, 0.95, 1.03, 0.92, 1.03, 0.95, 0.95, 1.22 
OLL 54 
average: 1.56
times: 1.58, 1.70, 1.44, 1.56, 1.54, 1.47, 1.80, 1.31, 1.42, 2.36, 1.73, 1.35


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 8, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> OLL 23: Ao12: *1.63*
> 
> OLL 33: Ao12: *0.66*
> 
> OLL 33: Ao12: *1.53*


 
Why do you have two OLL 33s?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Dont you mean 54??





Clayy9 said:


> Why do you have two OLL 33s?


 
Yes, I meant 54. Sorry.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 8, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I don't understand what's so difficult about sub-1ing OLL 6.


 
i've broken most of my fingers at least once. almost lost my right index finger. so yea thats why i cant sub 1 oll 6. i should get faster as i recover.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 9, 2011)

*ROUND 5*
Ended!

OLL 6
[Remember, 2 new OLLs and 1 previous OLL for new participants; if you've already completed it, you don't have to do it again.]

Ao12 scrambles
1) U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' F L' F R U2 L'
2) L2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' B L' B L B2 R'
3) R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D' R F L' F R U2 L'
4) U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U R' F L' F R U2 L'
5) D2 L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 B R B' L B' L R' D2
6) L2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L' B' L B' R2 F' U2 F
7) R2 B' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B L' B' L2 F L' D2 U
8) L U2 L' B' R' U' R B' R B2 R' U2 R' U2 R
9) R U2 R' F' L2 F U2 F' U2 F' L' F L' F U
10) L2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 L B' L U2 F' L B2 L2 F
11) U2 B' F2 D2 F' D2 L D2 L' F2 R B F2 R2 F'
12) F2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 U' B' R D R D' R2 B

OLL 19

Ao12 scrambles
1) R' F2 D2 L' D2 F' R B F' U2 R B2 R' U2 B'
2) R2 F' D2 B L' B' D2 F' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2
3) B2 L' F2 L2 R' F' L' D2 L' R2 B D2 B L R'
4) F R2 B2 R F R' D2 F L F' D2 B2 R2 F2 U
5) F R2 F2 U2 F R B U F' U B2 F R2 B U'
6) B2 U B2 U R F2 L' B L F2 R' U' B2 U' B2
7) U2 B F D2 F2 L' F2 D2 B' R' F' U' R' U R
8) L2 B' F U2 F2 U' R' U R B2 L' B' U F U'
9) U2 R2 D L' B' L D' R' U' R' U' F' U2 F U'
10) L R U2 R2 F R2 U2 R' F' L' U' F' U F U'
11) F2 U2 L B2 R' F' R B2 L' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U'
12) F' U2 B L2 B' L2 F L F R U2 R2 F' L' R

OLL 30

Ao12 scrambles
1) R U2 R' U2 R2 U F R' B' R' B F' U R2 U
2) L D2 L' B2 U' B U' R F2 R2 U R B' U B2
3) L U2 L' U2 L2 U B L' F' L' B' F U L2 U'
4) U2 B R2 B2 L F L' B2 L F' R2 U L' U' B'
5) F2 D2 R' B2 R D2 F L' U2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2
6) U2 B L2 B' U2 B U' L' U' B L B' L U B'
7) F2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B' R' B2 L B' D2 U'
8) L U2 L2 R B L U' F' D L2 D' F U B' R'
9) D B2 U' L2 U2 L' B L U' L2 B U B2 D' B'
10) D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F' D' L' F U L' R2 D R2
11) L' F2 L2 B2 F L2 B U' B U' B F U2 B' L
12) F2 L2 B2 R D R2 B' D L' F' D F' L2 B' L​


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 10, 2011)

OLL 19 : Average = 2.95

3.21, 3.26, 3.04, 3.04, 3.22, 2.52, 2.98, 2.03, 2.82, 2.93, 3.37, 2.45

Yay for slow turning.

I don't really feel like learning OLL 30 right now, as I want to learn the square shapes (kinda forgot the one we already did), and then the rest of the L shapes (already know one). Although I have learned all of the I shapes now, like OLL 55 from Round 1  

In fact, maybe I'll do OLL 54 from last week right now! (I didn't do it)

OLL 54 : Average = 1.64

1.76, 1.69, 1.65, 1.64, 1.57, 1.71, 1.68, 1.69, 1.49, 1.55, 1.47, 1.72

At least I'm consistent with this one xD


----------



## 24653483361 (Aug 10, 2011)

OLL 6
Average: 1.56

1.92, 1.56, 1.43, 1.46, 1.34, 1.77, 1.38, 1.50, 1.85, (1.28), (1.97), 1.42

I'm planning on doing the other OLL's a bit later so I'll edit that into my post.
Average:


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 11, 2011)

OLL 19 

Average: *2.07*

2.31 2.30 1.75 (1.69) 2.00 1.96 2.43 1.86 (2.58) 1.83 2.30 1.96

Alg used: r U2 R' U' R U' r2 U2 R U R' U r

TPS: 6.28

Already knew this learned it on my way home from Arizona Open with Tristan. Its easy but im not fast at it. Wish i was sub 2

OLL 30

Average: *1.42*

1.44 1.41 1.34 1.47 1.44 1.46 1.63 1.27 1.31 (1.25) 1.38 (1.83)

Alg used: x' R U R' D R U2 R U R2' D' x

TPS: 7.04

Just learned this alg from Robert Yau HERE Its awesome! i have been practicing it all day!


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 11, 2011)

OLL 6


(y2) r U2' R' U' R U' r'

Average of 12: 0.80


Spoiler



1. 0.90 D F2 R F2 L D2 B R2 D' F' D R D U L F2 L2 B2 F' R L F' R' F2 B 
2. 0.76 F2 D2 U' R U' B2 L' B2 F' L2 D U' L B2 R D R U D L D' L2 R D' R2 
3. 0.71 B D' B' R' D R2 L U2 D B L' F D' R2 U R F B' L2 U2 F' B D F' D' 
4. 0.73 D F2 U F2 B2 L D' B2 L F D2 R' D' L' D2 U2 F R2 B R D2 R2 F2 B D 
5. 0.74 R2 F' R2 F2 B' R2 D' L2 F B R' D' F2 B2 R2 F' D2 L U2 L' B' R2 F2 U2 R 
6. 0.77 D' R2 L' F2 R F' L F D' B R' L2 U' R' B' L2 B D U' F' R B2 U2 D L' 
7. 0.72 R U' B2 R B R2 U2 D F U B2 L' B2 D' L R' D' R D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 R2 
8. (0.70) L2 F2 L2 D U B D' B' L' R2 U F L2 D2 F' B' U R F' D R2 D' B2 F' U 
9. 0.74 B2 L' F2 B2 L2 R D2 L' U' L' D2 F R L U2 D' R' L' U' L' D' R B2 D2 L2 
10. (1.18) L B' R2 U2 L' R' F2 B' R' B U' R B' L B2 U' F2 B2 R' B' R2 L B U' B2 
11. 0.92 L' B D F' B2 D B' D2 U2 R B2 F' R L' B2 L' D L R' D' L' B D R' L2 
12. 1.00 D2 R' B2 R2 U R D2 F2 B' L2 B' D F U' F D2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 D' L' B2 U'



OLL 19


r' R U (R U R' U') r (R' + l) U R U'

Average of 12: 1.50


Spoiler



1. 1.19 R' L' D' U B2 L2 F2 L' D L' F2 D F R2 U' B' D2 U2 L' U' R2 F' R' U' B' 
2. (1.17) F2 U L' R U L2 F L' B2 D2 L2 B' R' F D2 F B R2 D2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 R 
3. 1.58 L U2 F' B2 D2 U' F D' F' L' R' D B U' B R U' R' B2 R L' B2 L' D U 
4. 1.28 L' F' U' L2 B' F' L U B L' B U' F2 R D2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' D L F' U' 
5. 1.90 D2 B' R U D L2 B2 D2 B2 R' U R' L U2 F R' B' D U2 L2 F2 U' R' L' U 
6. 1.48 U R2 L U D2 L' B' U F2 L2 U2 B' F D2 B2 L' R' F2 L2 U' F2 D' U R L 
7. 1.61 U R2 D2 R2 F L B' U2 F2 B' U D' L2 U' L' B2 F' L2 R' F' U F' R' U2 L 
8. (2.04) L' B' F' U2 F R' F D F' D B2 F D2 F2 B U L U' D' B' D' B R' B' L' 
9. 1.77 U R2 D' F D2 F D B F' D2 R2 D' F2 R D F U' R' F B' D R' B2 D L2 
10. 1.38 D' B L' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 R D U2 R D2 F D2 R2 F B2 U2 B' R B' D' U' F' 
11. 1.41 U' B' L U B' F2 U L R2 F2 R B2 U R D2 U' F R L D2 U R' B2 D B' 
12. 1.41 F L F2 B2 R2 L2 B' L' U2 F2 R2 F2 U R' L' U B L F2 R' B' D R' B' R



OLL 30


f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f

Average of 12: 1.28


Spoiler



1. 1.18 U' B' L2 F2 B2 U2 D2 R D2 R' B2 F2 L R2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F R2 L' 
2. 1.23 F' L U' B2 U' F' U2 L2 R' U R2 D' B' F U L2 B U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 
3. 1.20 F L' D B2 D2 U L B' R2 D U' L' R' D' U' B2 D R B2 L B U F U2 L2 
4. 1.48 L D L F' R F2 L R' U' F' R2 B2 F2 U' B' L' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' R' F' L2 
5. 1.24 F U2 R2 B2 L F' R' D U F L F' B R L2 B' U D B2 L2 R U2 F2 L F' 
6. 1.28 U2 D R L' U D' B D2 L' D F L U' L' U' D2 R' U' B U' B2 R' D F2 D 
7. (1.65) U2 F U2 D' L2 D' B F2 L2 B U2 D' B2 R' L' F' D2 L2 R U' F L2 B F2 U' 
8. 1.27 U2 B2 D' U' B F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' D' U' B2 L2 U' L U2 R L2 F' D R D2 L2 
9. 1.29 F R D' R' F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 F' B2 D' F2 B' L' D F2 L2 U F D' L 
10. 1.43 D' R' D' R U' L D F B2 U L' F' R2 B' R F' L U D2 L2 B2 R' L' F' R2 
11. (1.14) R L' B F D2 B2 U' D' R' F' B L' F' U F' U R L2 F' D L2 B2 D2 R B 
12. 1.18 F U' F' L B' U' F' D R U' B' U2 D' R' B' D B U2 D2 B2 D' U L2 B' F'


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 11, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I don't understand what's so difficult about sub-1ing OLL 6.


sorry, i didn't know we could perform the oll like you did in your video. I'll give it another try.
OLL6
average: 0.98
times: 1.52, 0.94, 0.99, 0.94, 1.06, 0.91, 1.02, 0.98, 0.87, 1.22, 0.91, 0.88 
OLL 19
average: 2.88
times:2.99, 3.81, 3.29, 3.89, 3.95, 3.37, 3.08, 3.41, 2.70, 2.53, 3.36, 2.58
OLL 30
average: 1.75
times: 2.53, 3.25, 2.24, 2.39, 2.35, 2.87, 2.17, 1.82, 1.78, 1.81, 1.66, 1.66


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2011)

missed a few rounds because ban/forgot.

6: 0.66, (1.11), 0.80, (0.56), 0.90, 0.68, 0.84, 0.61, 0.58, 0.86, 0.59, 0.58 = 0.71

alg: f R U R' U' f' y F R U R' U' R' F' r U R U' r'
19: (3.21), 2.81, 2.65, 2.58, 2.94, 2.97, 2.09, 2.77, 2.34, 3.00, (2.00), 2.46 = 2.66

alg: R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R'
30: 1.21, 1.34, 1.11, 1.27, (1.81), 1.02, 1.22, 1.25, 1.09, 1.61, 1.09, (0.97) = 1.22


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 11, 2011)

ben for OLL 19 you can just use two fat anti sunes

just OLL 6 (which you clearly already know) then its mirror.

r' U2 R U R' U r2 U2 R' U' R U' r'


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ignore the comma. I'll fix it soon.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 12, 2011)

*ROUND 6*
Estimated Ending Time: 8/14/11 @ 9:00PM EDT

OLL 38
[Remember, 2 new OLLs and 1 previous OLL for new participants; if you've already completed it, you don't have to do it again.]

Ao12 scrambles
1) U F2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B' L B2 L' B L2 R2 F2
2) L U2 L' B2 R D2 R F' L' F R' D2 B2 R' U
3) U F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' B' L B2 L' B L2 R2 F2
4) R2 B2 F2 L F2 L' B2 L F' L' F2 R F' R U
5) R2 U R2 U F2 R D R' D' F' R' F' R2 U2 R2
6) B2 D F2 D F2 D2 B' L U B L2 B' L U' B'
7) U F2 U L2 R2 B2 D' B' L B' L2 R2 F' L' F'
8) L2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' D F' D' L' F R U L'
9) U' F2 U L2 R2 B2 D' B' L B' L2 R2 F' L' F'
10) U2 B' F' U B U' F U2 R B' R' U2 R B R'
11) B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 L' F L2 F' L F2 R2 U
12) L' R2 U2 R2 B L U' L' B' R2 U2 L R U' R

OLL 15

Ao12 scrambles
1) F2 U' L2 D2 L R2 B' R B' L' D2 L2 R U F2
2) F' U2 F U2 F2 R U2 R' U F' U R' F2 R U
3) F U2 F L2 B' R' U' B2 D' B2 U R B L2 F2
4) U R2 U R2 U R D' U' F' U F D R U' R2
5) L2 D' L2 U2 L2 R B' L B' L' B2 R' D L2 U'
6) L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 L B' U' B2 U L B U' B'
7) U2 R' F2 L2 D2 B R' B L' D' R2 D' F2 L' U2
8) R' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' L R U R2 U L' R2
9) F2 U2 F' L2 U R U' L R' U' L U F U F2
10) F U2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F2 L F L' U R' U R
11) U2 F' L2 U' F L U' R2 D B' D L D2 L' R2
12) R B2 U2 R F2 U B' U' B' F2 R' U2 B2 U R'

OLL 26

Ao12 scrambles
1) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
2) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
3) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
4) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
5) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
6) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
7) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
8) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
9) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
10) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
11) R' U2 R U R' U R U2
12) R' U2 R U R' U R U2​


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 12, 2011)

OLL 26 : Average = 0.95
0.99, 1.08, 1.17, 0.97, 0.79, 0.94, 0.96, 0.81, 1.21, 0.81, 0.99, 0.79

I'm still learning the squares and almost done with the Ls, so I'll skip OLL 15 for now ~_~


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay I won 2/3 

alg: r U R' U' r' F R U R U' R' F' (found by hand)
38: 1.16, 1.02, 0.96, 1.11, (1.77), 1.12, 1.09, (0.86), 1.11, 0.96, 1.15, 0.90 = 1.06

I normally do CLL when I get an L case :/
alg: y [R U R' U R U2 R'][r' U' R U M' U' R' U R]
15: 1.84, 1.94, 1.71, 1.96, 1.71, (2.06), 1.86, 2.03, 1.81, 1.88, (1.69), 1.77 = 1.85 (someone give me a decent alg prease, preferably one that I can learn in like 10 seconds)

alg: (R' U2 R U R' U R)'
26: 0.47, 0.38, 0.41, 0.40, 0.41, 0.41, (0.66), (0.38), 0.43, 0.41, 0.43, 0.40 = 0.41, 17.07tps.


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 12, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I normally do CLL when I get an L case :/
> alg: y [R U R' U R U2 R'][r' U' R U M' U' R' U R]
> 15: 1.84, 1.94, 1.71, 1.96, 1.71, (2.06), 1.86, 2.03, 1.81, 1.88, (1.69), 1.77 = 1.85 (someone give me a decent alg prease, preferably one that I can learn in like 10 seconds)


 
r' U' r (R' U' R U) r' U r


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 12, 2011)

OLL 15

Average: *0.90*

0.97 0.91 0.97 0.94 0.90 (1.84) 0.88 0.91 0.80 (0.78) 0.84 0.83

Alg used: l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l

TPS: 11.11

LOVE this alg this and the mirror are my 2 favorite OLLs!!! SO easy!

OLL 26

Average: *0.69*

(0.58) 0.69 0.69 (0.75) 0.72 0.69 0.72 0.66 0.68 0.61 0.68 0.71

Alg used: R U2' R' U' R U' R'

TPS: 10.14

Its just anti sune no big deal.



Rpotts said:


> r' U' r (R' U' R U) r' U r



Wrong way he needs l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 13, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Wrong way he needs l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l



wrong


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 13, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> wrong


 
fine its the same alg. I think mine is easier to preform but i can sub 1 it. Either way both are worth learning!


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 13, 2011)

OLL 15
average: 1.29
times: 1.15, 1.69, 1.43, 1.44, 1.86, 1.20, 1.12, 1.14, 0.98, 1.09, 1.62, 0.98 
OLL 26
average: 0.68
times: 0.77, 0.78, 0.64, 0.72, 0.95, 0.67, 0.56, 0.58, 0.69, 0.64, 0.64, 0.69 
comment: whoa, better in anti-sune than i thought.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just as a notice, I will have to delay the start of the new round until tomorrow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 15, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Just as a notice, I will have to delay the start of the new round until tomorrow.



ercie


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 15, 2011)

*ROUND 7*
Ended!

OLL 37
[Remember, 2 new OLLs and 1 previous OLL for new participants; if you've already completed it, you don't have to do it again.]

Ao12 scrambles
1) U2 F R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' B U B' U' R' F'
2) U2 F2 L R2 D L D' L' D' F L' F' R2 F2 U2
3) D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' D F' D' F D2 R' B R' D2
4) R2 F R2 B' D2 B L2 R' F' R' U2 R2 F L2 F'
5) U2 L' R' D2 L U F' U' F U2 L' D2 L U R
6) R U2 R U2 R2 U' F D B R2 B2 R' B D' F'
7) U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 B2 R' U F' U' F U' R
8) U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' B' R' B2 L' B L B2
9) B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B' L' B' L2 F' L F L2 U
10) R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F D R F' U' R
11) U' B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L' D' B' L U B'
12) L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 R' B' R2 B R

OLL 2

Ao12 scrambles
1) F' U2 F R2 B L' B2 R' B' L B2 R2 F R F'
2) R U2 L' R' U' L F R U2 R2 U' F2 U F R
3) U2 F2 L2 B' R B' D R D2 B R2 B L' F2 L'
4) L2 B2 L' F R' F2 L2 D L' D F' R B2 F2 L2
5) U2 B F' L' U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L2 F U B'
6) L U2 L' U' B' U B U L U' F U' F' L' U'
7) F' U2 F R2 B L' B L B2 R U' F' U F R
8) L F U' R U' R' U R U R' U2 F' U' L' U
9) B' U2 B F R2 B2 R' U2 F' L2 B L2 F R' F'
10) R' U2 L2 F2 R' F L' R2 U2 R' F R' F L' R2
11) U2 L U2 L2 R B' L D' R' U2 R D B' R' U'
12) R' F2 L F2 R B2 R B R' B2 F' L B' L2 F

OLL 29

Ao12 scrambles
1) L' U2 L U2 L2 U' F' L B L B' F U' L2 U'
2) R B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 B' L' B L R2 B2 R'
3) R' U2 R U2 R2 U' B' R F R B F' U' R2 U
4) R' D2 R B2 U B' U L' F2 L2 U' L' B U' B2
5) D' B2 U R2 U2 R B' R' U R2 B' U' B2 D B
6) U2 F U2 F U' F2 U F' U2 F2 L' U2 L F U'
7) F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 F' R D2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 R2
8) B2 L2 B2 U B2 L B' L U F' L B L' B2 F
9) D2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R B L B2 R' B U
10) U2 R2 U2 F2 D B R' B' D' F2 L' U L U2 R2
11) U' F2 L2 D' B' L F U F' L D2 F' R2 D' F'
12) U F2 L2 D' B' L F U F' L D2 F' R2 D' F'​


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 15, 2011)

OLL 2 : 2.37 average
2.16, 2.34, 2.61, 2.58, 2.29, 2.18, 2.45, 2.27, 2.29, 2.54, 2.61, 2.17


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 16, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> OLL 2 : 2.37 average
> 2.16, 2.34, 2.61, 2.58, 2.29, 2.18, 2.45, 2.27, 2.29, 2.54, 2.61, 2.17


 
what alg did you use?


----------



## teller (Aug 16, 2011)

Try one of these for OLL 2:

Loopty Loop Fingertrick


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 16, 2011)

OLL 2
average: 1.83
times: 1.71, 1.48, 2.02, 2.27, 1.68, 1.82, 1.82, 1.85, 1.51, 1.89, 2.15, 1.83 
OLL 29
average: 1.84
times: 1.88, 1.83, 1.82, 1.93, 1.85, 1.66, 1.82, 1.81, 1.89, 1.78, 2.20, 1.81


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 17, 2011)

OLL 2

Average: *2.15*

2.13 2.03 2.16 1.97 2.27 (3.22) 1.93 2.38 2.06 2.41 2.16 (1.84)

Alg used: r U r' U2 r U2 R' U2 R U' r'

TPS: 5.12

Eh just learned it so its not great but not terrible! 

OLL 29

Average: *1.33*

(1.55) 1.31 1.28 1.34 1.40 1.25 1.25 1.36 1.50 1.27 (1.25) 1.34

Alg used: x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x'

TPS: 7.52

I just learned this 15 minutes ago so once i got it down its a wonderful alg i just keps doing the D' as a D in the beginning so now i have to watch my self solve the alg and make sure i do it the other way lol


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 20, 2011)

Clayy disappeared. ???


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 20, 2011)

i forgot about this New round Clay????


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 26, 2011)

please don't let this thread die, Clayy9


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 26, 2011)

_This will be updated tomorrow with a new round._


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 26, 2011)

YOU'RE ALIVE!


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG he is back!


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 26, 2011)

With a new avatar, italicized letters in that post, and what I believe is a new sig.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 27, 2011)

*ROUND 8*
Ended!

OLL 54
[Remember, 2 new OLLs and 1 previous OLL for new participants; if you've already completed it, you don't have to do it again.]

Ao12 scrambles
1) L B2 L' U2 L B2 F2 U R' D2 R U' F L' F
2) U2 B F' L2 F U' F' L' F U' F' L F U B'
3) F' U2 F2 R2 D R D' R' D R D' R F2 U2 F
4) U2 L F2 U L' F2 L F D2 F' U' F D2 L' F
5) B U L U' L D L D2 B D B U' B U L
6) R2 D2 F' D2 L' B' L B D2 L D2 R2 U2 B' U'
7) F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R F2 U2 F2 R F' R2 F'
8) F' R2 U2 F2 R' F R F R' F R U2 R2 F U'
9) L' D2 R B2 U2 B R' D2 U2 B' U2 B L U2 F2
10) B' U2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R B L' R' U2 L U
11) U2 L' U2 L2 F' L' F L2 D' L U2 L' D L2 U'
12) B2 L R2 B2 L F2 D2 L D2 B D2 B' R2 F2 L

OLL 7

Ao12 scrambles
1) U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F R F' R B2 R B2 R'
2) F2 R2 F2 R' U2 L R' F' L' F R2 F R2 F' U'
3) U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 R B2 R F' R F'
4) L F2 L R2 D2 R D' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F' R F'
5) U2 L F2 L' U2 R U R2 F2 R2 U R2 F' R F'
6) L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R' B2 R B2 R F' R F'
7) U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U' L F U F' U L' U2 L
8) R B2 R' U2 L U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B' L B' U2
9) R F2 L' B2 L' B U R2 D' R2 U' B L2 F2 R'
10) B2 F2 D2 R D2 R' D2 R' B R F' R B F' U
11) U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U F R2 F' R'
12) B2 F2 D2 R F2 L' F2 R' F L B' L B' F U'

OLL 53

Ao12 scrambles
1) R2 F' D2 F R2 U2 R B' L2 B2 U B' U' R' U
2) U2 F2 L' D2 L F2 U2 F R' B2 R2 U R' U' F'
3) U2 F U2 F' U2 R' F R F U' F' U R' F2 R
4) U2 B' R2 B2 L' B L D' L F2 L' D B2 R2 U2
5) F U2 F' U2 F U R' D' R U2 R' D F R F2
6) L2 D' B2 D B L B U' L U' L' B2 U B2 L
7) L' U2 L' F2 R' D2 R' B2 R D2 F' R F2 L2 F
8) U2 F U2 F U' F2 U F' U2 F2 L' U L U F
9) U2 L F2 L B2 L' R' F' R U F' U' L B2 L2
10) F D2 B2 R2 D L D2 F2 U2 R D' L2 F2 U' F'
11) F2 R2 U L2 B2 L' D2 L B2 L2 U' R F' R F'
12) R' U2 R U R' U2 F2 D' F U F' D F2 U' R​


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for doing OLL 53, I need to learn that one! And I got my Dayan ZhanChi last night 

OLL 53 : Average of 12 = 2.07

1.57, 2.21, 2.44, 2.34, 2.10, 1.93, 2.42, 2.32, 1.59, 2.20, 1.61, 1.98

Alg used : y2 r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r

WOW I love this new ZhanChi!!!


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 29, 2011)

OLL 7

Average: *0.91*

0.83 0.90 0.93 0.83 (1.31) 0.97 1.16 0.77 0.75 0.78 1.16 (0.72)

Alg: r U R' U R U2 r'

TPS: 7.69 TPS

Already knew this because its a simple Sune variation! 

OLL 53

Average: *1.48*

(1.84) 1.69 1.34 1.38 1.36 1.33 1.46 1.72 1.33 (1.28) 1.50 1.68

Alg: r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r

TPS: 7.43

Just learned this about 10 minutes ago but its super easy and just a variation of the mirror of this


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Alg: r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r



Epic alg, RIGHT?!?!


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Epic alg, RIGHT?!?!


 
yes its sweet! now learn OLL 7 its easy!


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 3, 2011)

*ROUND 9*
Estimated Ending Time: 9/6/11 @ 9:00PM EDT

OLL 29
[Remember, 2 new OLLs and 1 previous OLL for new participants; if you've already completed it, you don't have to do it again.]

Ao12 scrambles
1) L' U2 L U2 L2 U' F' L B L B' F U' L2 U'
2) R B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 B' L' B L R2 B2 R'
3) R' U2 R U2 R2 U' B' R F R B F' U' R2 U
4) R' D2 R B2 U B' U L' F2 L2 U' L' B U' B2
5) D' B2 U R2 U2 R B' R' U R2 B' U' B2 D B
6) U2 F U2 F U' F2 U F' U2 F2 L' U2 L F U'
7) F2 D2 L B2 L' D2 F' R D2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 R2
8) B2 L2 B2 U B2 L B' L U F' L B L' B2 F
9) D2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R B L B2 R' B U
10) U2 R2 U2 F2 D B R' B' D' F2 L' U L U2 R2
11) U' F2 L2 D' B' L F U F' L D2 F' R2 D' F'
12) U F2 L2 D' B' L F U F' L D2 F' R2 D' F'

OLL 8

Ao12 scrambles
1) L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' B' L B2 L U2 R'
2) U F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 R F' L' F' R2 F2
3) U2 L2 B2 R2 B F D2 F' R' B' L B2 L U2 R'
4) U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 R F' L' F' R2 F2
5) U2 F2 L2 B L' F L2 B2 U' B U2 L U F U2
6) L' R' U2 F2 U' L D2 U B' R' B D2 F2 U2 R
7) F U2 B L' B' R B2 L B2 R' F' U' L' U' L
8) F R2 B F D' B2 R D' R F2 U' B2 L2 B' U2
9) L2 F2 R2 D2 L' D L' B2 L D R F L' F R
10) R U2 L D F' R' D' L' F' R' U R F2 U' R'
11) D2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' L' F L2 B2 U' B U L D2
12) B U2 B' L2 B' L F' D L' D' B' F L' B2 L2

OLL 41

Ao12 scrambles
1) L2 D F2 D' L' R F U2 F' L' U B U' B' R'
2) U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' B U B' U' R U2 R2 U2 R2
3) B F' L2 B' L U L' U' L' B U L2 U' B' F
4) U B2 U2 B2 U2 B' L' R B2 L2 R' U2 L' U2 B'
5) U2 B' R2 U' B' R' B U R B U2 B' R B U'
6) B U2 B' F2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 U' B U B' U' L
7) L' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B R' B' D' R2 D' F2 L' U2
8) L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L F R2 D B' D' R2 F' L
9) U2 R U2 R U' R' U' F2 D' B L B' D F2 R'
10) U2 B' F' U2 B L F U L U' L' U F2 L2 F2
11) B U2 L2 F U F' U' L' U L' U' L U' L' B'
12) U2 F2 R2 F' R U R' F R2 F2 U B' R B R'​


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 3, 2011)

Clay the picture for OLL 41 is wrong!


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 3, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Clay the picture for OLL 41 is wrong!


 
_Fixed._


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 3, 2011)

OLL 8

Average: 0.83

0.86 (1.05) 0.84 0.88 0.81 0.77 (0.68) 0.81 0.77 0.80 0.83 0.90

Alg: r' U' R U' R' U2 r

TPS: 8.43

Already knew this alg! 

OLL 41

Average: *1.54*

(2.05) 1.38 1.30 1.75 1.68 (1.27) 1.68 1.69 1.40 1.33 1.75 1.44

Alg: R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'

TPS: 8.44

Already knew this too!


----------

